# Savage Model 111...what ya think?



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, 

I'm in the market for a new deer/elk rifle and think I have settled on the Savage Model 111....anyone have any opinions on this firearm? I've searched around for reviews and everyone I've read has said it's a good gun for the money...and money is tight so I like what I'm hearing!

Also, what caliber would be best? Like i said it will primarily be a deer rifle but I would use it on that once or twice in a lifetime elk hunt out west. I'm thinking .270 win, .30-06, or a .308?

any and all opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been using my 110 in .30-06 for about 10 years now. I've never had a problem with the gun. Like any gun it shoots some loads better than others but I have not found any factory load that shot worse than 2" @ 100 yards. I tried the 165 grain federal fusion loads this year and they shot just under an inch at 100 yards. Try the Savage shooters forum for more information http://savageshooters.com/ . I've shot alot of different guns in the years that I have had mine and still haven't found anything that I like more. I'm looking at getting another this year its almost time to pass the one I have on to my son.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I have the Savage 111 in the 270 cal. I love the gun. As far as what cal to get, any of the three that you're looking for will do the job. Just comes down to what you like. The 30-06 would give you more options as far as bullet weights for larger game. That being said, I would not hesitate to take my 270 elk hunting with the right ammo.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never owned nor fired the Savage but I can't recall hearing anything negative about it and most of what I've seen about it is it's a great value gun. Either 270 Win or '06 will do a fine job on both just use a good bullet. I'm partial to the 270 myself.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are solid dependable guns and represent a good value. They are kind of ugly, don't handle all that well, but they usually shoot nice tight groups and that is all that matters. 
Others to at least look at would be the T/C Venture. Nice rifle that gurantees 1" groups with factory ammo. That's a pretty bold claim for a sub $500 rifle. I've seen these for sale closer to $400. Great triggers. Also, check out the Weatherby Vanguard, another $400 rifle that has a great reputation for accuracy. They also feel/handle nicely. Don't rule out the Marlin XL7 and XS7 either. These guns can be had for $300 and have great triggers (like Savage Accu Trigger) and a very smooth action for the money. 
It's a great time to be in the market for a low cost rifle...all of those mentioned above, including the Savage are great shooters and represent a good value. Pick the one that feels "right" to you.
As for calibers, any of the 3 mentioned are just fine....ammo is available everywhere and it's available cheap.

Remember you'll need a scope (skip the Savage package guns, the optics represent zero value). Budget $250 for rings/bases and decent glass. You could get away with $200...$50 for good rings and bases and $150 for the likes of a Redfield 3x9x40mm for $150. Or, for more savings, find a Nikon Pro Staff 3-9x40mm on sale right now for $100. Skip the fancy reticles in both the Redfield and the Nikon to save a few dollars. Both of those scopes are decent values for the money and are much nicer than any of the package scopes you'll find.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I have a 111 in 250 Savage (250-3000) that I will not part with. Some "purist" do not like the barrel nut, but that's why such an accurate rifle can keep the cost down. I suggest the 30-06 because of the huge amount of ammo and bullet weights available for bigger game. The 06 is really the caliber for the "one rifle hunter".


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I have 4 Savages and let me tell ya they are sweet.I hand load for all of them & if I do my part 3 out of 5 will touch @ 100 yards.

The first one is a 7mm-08 @ 100 yards
The 2nd one is a .308 @ 300 yards
The 3rd one is a .300 win mag. @ 100 yards.
The .308 will do anything the 270 or the 30-06 will do.Trust me.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

they are one of the most accurate guns out of the box, i absolutely love my 270, it is like a sniper rifle


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice, light weight, great shooting Rifle. Mine is in .270...I changed the scope to a Nikon Monarch..BDC 3-9X40


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had my model 110 in 30.06 for 20 years now and have never had an issue..Still get great groups...I remember reading in a magazine a few years ago about a- out of the box- competition they did with 5-6 different rifles. Savage was one of them , along with the other top maunfacturers. They also used several different manufacturers of ammo...all the same style just different manuf...Well after all guns were shot with all the different ammo Savage beat all the other guns with all types of ammo, except 1 gun with 1 brand of ammo beat the Savage by something like .125'' or some crazy sub zero amount...So I would never hesitate to buy a Savage..


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

Check your private message....NB Brownie


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a savage 116 in .30-06. I have a cheaper scope on it and with core-lokt in 180 grain bullets I can shoot a three shot group in the size of a quarter at 100 yards. I really like the gun and how it shoots. I would recommend savage rifles to anyone. I picked the .30-06 for the range of bullet sizes available and also that most shops likely will carry .30-06 ammo.

Redneckman


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys..i know these ?s get asked alot. Sounds like I can't go wrong with a Savage...but may still look at some of the other guns you guys suggested. after that its about what caliber i want and some good glass to put on it....Sportsman's Guide magazine I recieved today had Nikon Prostaff's 3 x 9 x 40 with the BDC reticle for $170....have one on my ultra slugger and love it so that may be the way to go!

thanks again fellas, appreciate your help!


----------

